# just a rant about cigarette smoke



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

At school there are signs everywhere that say "No Smoking within 30 feet of entrance." Yet every single time I go outside I have to walk through a big cloud of smoke on the way to my car. I do NOT have a problem with smokers, I just don't think I should have to breathe it in. It stinks. It makes me cough. It gives me a really bad headache. It makes me congested. Why can't they wait until they get in the car? Would that be so hard? Then I visit my mother. Her boyfirend KNOWS smoke mays me sick but he doesn't care. He goes outside but smokes right by the door so I smell it on my way in and out and I swear it wafts in under the door. I would like to say I feel better now, but alas, I don't. I need to go outside to my car and there's someone SMOKING right by it. I just want to scream this: My lungs are not public domain! Keep it away from me!
Sorry for the rant. Sometimes it helps to get it out.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm totally with ya on this one!!! My city passed a total smoking ban about two years ago and it has helped a lot with restaurants and bars, but the sidewalks are still smoke filled! It used to be one of my pet peeves to have to walk through a cloud of smoke when I left work! 

Josie says: I hate those stinky people! Yuck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I totally agree with you 100%. I think people need to be more considerate of others who chose not to smoke. Fine if you want to smoke-but do it where it won't bother others. Peeewwww!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I totally agree with you..i think people who smoke should have consideration for others who donot smoke..


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

You know what really annoys me is this:
When I know some people where I am don't like tatoos, well, I cover them up.
If I know there is someone around me who doesn't appreciate swear words, I don't use them. Not even if I stump my toe.
Yet everywhere I go someone blows smoke in my face and I know they know in their heart that not everyone can handle smoke. I have friends that smoke, its not the person that irks me, just that I am so tired of getting sick. I went to Sonic last night and couldn't even enjoy my food because cars around me were full of smokers. I'm a little wimpy health wise and it doesn't take much to make me start coughing and wish I lived in a bubble.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - it has long been my fondest wish that smokers walk around smoking in a plastic bubble - they could inhale , what we non smokers hate smelling . Sarah


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Since smoking is such a health hazard, it bothers me also that many people are not considerate while they smoke. Swearing, having piercings or tattoos, etc. -- those things are NOT dangerous to others even if they might bother others -- but secondhand smoke is DEADLY so people need to get a grip and be considerate!!! I am glad most of my friends who smoke are very considerate about this. I'm also glad that in Maine there is NO smoking in restaurants.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I have never smoked but I respect the right of those who wish to do so, but I also wish they would show consideration for others, and most do, but I think that it is such a true habit for some that they dont even realize how it effects others, I work with a couple of people who will hold it right by someone else or blow it right towards someone elses face but i truely think they dont know it because its just a "part of them", its just an action of the habit

and dont even get me started on those who throw them out the window or smoke at the gas pumps


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh GOD I totally agree!! At work there are only 2 people that do not smoke (me included) and everyone sits infront of the salon and smokes their brains out and every time someone comes in/out the smell comes into the salon and makes me sick!! I hate it!! My boyfriend also smokes and drives me crazy but I have to say that he is a little bit more thoughtful about it, like he'll wash his hands most of the time before he comes near us because I am convinced that the smoke is what is causing Luci's recent eye tearing!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I have never smoked but I respect the right of those who wish to do so, but I also wish they would show consideration for others, and most do, but I think that it is such a true habit for some that they dont even realize how it effects others, I work with a couple of people who will hold it right by someone else or blow it right towards someone elses face but i truely think they dont know it because its just a "part of them", its just an action of the habit
> 
> and dont even get me started on those who throw them out the window or smoke at the gas pumps
> 
> ...


California has VERY considerate smokers. Even when, Ann Marie and I, were at the "Biker Bar", we were asked, in an outside setting, "Do you mind if I smoke?"

I do, however, find the "signs" humorous (No Smoking Within 20-Feet of Entrance) yet the ashtrays are placed within 3-feet of the door!! 

Now, back to the 20-30 foot rule. When you have ten smokers within that distance, of course you are going to run into a cloud of smoke. 

They either need to change the law, to a NO SMOKING AREA, or move the ashtrays out a mile or two.

The majority of smokers, in California, are within their legal rights, and are VERY considerate of others, and the law. 

We have come a long way, in a short time, to eliminate second hand smoke in restaurants, and public areas. We're getting there.

And yes, I smoke. I've quit SEVERAL times, and it is tough, but I have always been considerate of others.

I will not hide my tattoos, though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with you, Joe. I hate those smokers at the gas pumps AND the ones talking on their cells while pumping gas!!! 



Here's one thing you can do for smokers gathered right outside the door. When you come out have a little can of Lysol and spray away all over the area and them too. They won't like that smell mixed with smoke. LOL!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad there is no smoking in most of the restaurants in my area too. I used to get so angry when I said "non smoking" and they would sit me right next to the door of the smoking area.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I cannot bear the smell of cigarette smoke. My very best friend smokes but not around me. But she smokes in her car and if she gives me a gift that is in a gift bag, the bag, tissue and the gift smell like smoke! She gave me a shawl for Christmas and I had to air it outside to get the smell out. 

If I have to walk through people who are smoking outside, I hold my breath and run through it. There was just recently an article in our paper about how even smoke from outside can be harmful. 

I smoked for 4 years in college back in the 1960s and I quit in 1970. I know first hand how hard it is to quit. Smoking is really terribly addictive.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm so glad there is no smoking in most of the restaurants in my area too. I used to get so angry when I said "non smoking" and they would sit me right next to the door of the smoking area.[/B]

































I thought that was soooooo funny!!! Good Lord, they would place smokers in a booth right next to NON SMOKERS. The smoke was "fluttering" EVERYWERE!! So what good did that do??









It's getting there, though.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> California has VERY considerate smokers. Even when, Ann Marie and I, were at the "Biker Bar", we were asked, in an outside setting, "Do you mind if I smoke?"[/B]


i have to agree that alot of places are like that now and for the most part people are considerate, people dont smoke in their own homes, they excuse themselves outside at other peoples homes, at resturants, sporting events, etc etc and will ask a non smoker if they find themselves in a position where it may bother someone, and I for one appreciate that, i'm not anti - smoker, its legal and its a right each of us have if we so wish

at work i think its a comfort problem, we are like family and some of the smokers are TOO relaxed around non smokers just because we all know each other so well 

the thing that gets me the most is throwing them out the window, its littering, its illegal, it trashes up the streets, the beaches, parks, etc etc, and our pets can get to them, birds, rabbits, etc etc AND alot of times they are lit and can cause fires, sometimes they bounce off other people cars, it just makes me mad that a smoker doesnt like to trash up or stink up their car so they throw it out without care to anything else, again, not all do this, but alot do and its sad to me


OH and this can be a sensitive subject so thanks to everyone in advance for discussing it without it getting out of hand


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm with ya on this one. I get my knickers in a major knot when I have to walk through someones smoke just to get into the mall or another retail store....totally pisses me off. There is only one way in and out....smokers need to MOVE where there is no walk by traffic. I find it very rude.

Here in NC they still allow smoking in some restaurants....this is why we rarely go out to eat....we usually get take out.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'm with you, Joe. I hate those smokers at the gas pumps AND the ones talking on their cells while pumping gas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one thing you can do for smokers gathered right outside the door. When you come out have a little can of Lysol and spray away all over the area and them too. They won't like that smell mixed with smoke. LOL!![/B]


Hey, isn't Lysol flammable?? That would teach them, right??

You know, I don't see many people smoking at all any more around here. I just realized that as I was reading this. I talk to my girls all the time about how horrible it is and they should never, ever try it and we talk about peer pressure and all that, etc. I hope when the time comes they can recollect these conversations...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm with you Pam, hardly anyone smokes around Boston. There has been a total smoking ban in the state at "any workplace." No smoking is allowed within 50 feet of the entrance to a workplace. That has been in effect since May of 2003. I love it









I do get annoyed though when someone that does smoke comes in from outside and would sit next to me in class. My school did something great though, they made a rule that if a student is caught smoking within 50 feet of a school building entrance they are reported to the disciplinary board and it is a violation on their record just as if they got caught with drugs or underage drinking. So, needless to say, there are not too many smokers around because I honestly think for most of them it just became too much of a hassle. They completely banned smoking in all University housing buildings too!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my parents quit smoking only because i threatened to move in with my brother who was an addict of all sorts. i cant be around smoke, but i have witnessed how quitting affects those who are trying. i dont think smokers are bad people. i dont dislike anyone based on their smoking/no smoking ideals. 

i do hate when people smoke, blow smoke in my direction, say "oh, sorry" then keep smoking and blowing smoke in my direction. that's when i get loud and say "then you wont mind if i get drunk and spill my drink on you, will you? good! spilled drinks dont cause cancer, last i heard." yeah, i can be a b-word. 

either way, i respect those who want to pollute their lungs. just means more tequila for me.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I totally agree!! They just passed a law this year in our state that all restaurants and work places are to be smoke free. It has made such a difference!! Now I can enjoy a meal without the smoke from the other side reaching me!! And I am sure the waiters are much happier as well!! I haven't really ran into too many people who smoke outside but I have came across some who would smoke and not care at all if it was bothering you. I have nothing against smokers, I just ask for them to be considerate of non smokers. I do have a few friends that are smokers and they are so great about it, they will never smoke in front of me or around me because they know I hate it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im the oddball what else is new though








I do smoke, but I can tell you I am very respectful of people and where I light up.
I don't smoke in my house and even when people say oh you can smoke in my house I don't, Im so trained not to smoke by people unless they smoke. I feel I do respect others whether I am at a house, public or wherever.My best friend of 25 years cant stand it, cant be around it and we still maintain our friendship so I must be doing something right







My husband also hates it, Im all alone in my smoking.
I feel I am very considerate of people and sometimes go beyond out of my way for them, Im sorry if when I am outside someone walks by and gets a whif of my smoke , there is nothing I can do about that, I would never directly go near anyone while I am smoking. There are even times outside the restaurant that people may be outside and I know they don't smoke so I walk in the parking lot to smoke







see I'm an angel.
I feel I am very considerate , dont you all








I also feel that alot of smokers do the same as me, I know your always going to get the morons, but I think they are far and few
ANDREA


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Im the oddball what else is new though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea I am so glad that most of my friends are as considerate as you are.







Because of an experience 2 years ago where I inhaled ridiculous amounts of smoke (our dorm burned -- I was a student dean and was out in the smoke WAY too much) it is hard to be around smoke for too long, even campfire smoke, because I lose my voice!!!







A good friend of mine has been trying to quit since I met him 5 years ago -- and for some people it is HARD to quit. My husband used to smoke but one day just walked away and hasn't smoked since .... but I know it's not that easy for a lot of people. 

Anyway ... thank you Andrea for being a considerate smoker.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I started smoking in the 60's, just loved those Virginia Slim commercials and my nails were really long and I was soo cool. Right. In the 70's I noticed that most of the fellows I was dating did not smoke, hmm. Then one of my bfs said "bet you can't go a day without smoking". That's all I needed, I quit and have not smoked since. Fast forward 30 years. My dad died of lung cancer last year and let me tell you all it was just horrible to watch. He started smoking at very young, anyone remember Pall Malls and Chesterfield Kings? (bet you're my age, then!) Anyway, knowing that lotsa health problems are genetic, I ran to the doctor for a chest x-ray. Bad news, I have chronic lung disease, no symptoms, but it's something I'll be keeping an eye on very very closely. The good thing that came out of that, tho, is my husband quit smoking, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

In Florida I hadn't know but we have been pretty forward about "non smoking" places and issues. I found this out in 2005 when I went on a 27 day roadtrip west. We would walk into a place to eat and be asked "smoking or non-smoking" and that struck me funny every time. AS if the smoke in the smoking section knew to say on their side!







I wish! We were even in some places that had ashtrays at EVERY table. GADS!



Joe I am with you, as much as I do not wish to be "smoked at", lighting up at the gas pump is insane! And yes I have seen that around here. I politely go to the person, tell them I have my child in the car and ask them to put it out. So far it's worked every time.







Ya know what, if you want to blow yourself up, go out into the Everglades and do it, don't involve me.











Smoking stinks!

Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cough! Hack! Gag!







I agree 100% I hate cigarette smoke. Actually I am also allergic...make me sneeze, eyes water, congestion and all around ill. Whenever I walk out of an establishment and people are standing around smoking I become an instant drama queen







I fan the smoke....I exaggerate my coughing







I figure if they can be so rude then they deserve my reaction.











*And her finks I are a B.R.A.T. I lurned eberyfing I know from my mommy. ~Sassy*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Im the oddball what else is new though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Good for you.....I only wish there were more like you!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I totally agree with you! I hate people who smoke right in front of me or around me and blow their smoke into my face! I get REALLY aweful headaches and my eyes start to water and I cough! It bothers me that these people choose to kill themselves and dont take into consideration that SECOND HAND SMOKE IS JUST AS BAD!! I feel like they are taking days/months/years off my life! I know that sounds silly but its true! I really think that smoking should be illegal! It also bothers me when I see people in their cars with their windows shut and a poor little DOG sitting in the backseat!! These poor babies are living a shorter life because their owner choose to smoke!

I also wanted to add that my Grandma passed away about a year ago from lung problems and a mere 69 years old...She never smoked but my grandpa and my uncle (who lives with them) smoke...Even after my grandma's symptoms were taking a turn for the worst they would still smoke out in the garage with the DOOR OPEN! Its sad that people dont realize what smoke and second hand smoke does to people!

Ok, I am through venting!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

New Evidence that Second-hand Smoke Harms Pets [03/08-5]

Excerpts from: SMOKER'S PET

By JULIA SZABO NY Post [03/07/04]

Of all the compelling reasons to quit smoking, this one should make pet lovers sit up and take notice: there's ample scientific evidence to suggest that secondhand cigarette smoke can cause cancer in companion animals.

And your furry friends don't just inhale smoke; the smoke particles are also trapped in their fur and ingested when they groom themselves with their tongues. 


A study published in the American Journal of Epidemiology found that dogs in smoking households had a 60 percent greater risk of lung cancer; a different study published in the same journal showed that long-nosed dogs, such as collies or greyhounds, were twice as likely to develop nasal cancer if they lived with smokers. 
And in yet another study, vets from Tufts University found that cats whose owners smoked were three times as likely to develop lymphoma, the most common feline cancer.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.healthypet.com/faq_view.aspx?ID...mp;sid=1



Copyright © 2007, American Animal Hospital Association</span>
















> New Evidence that Second-hand Smoke Harms Pets [03/08-5]
> 
> Excerpts from: SMOKER'S PET
> 
> ...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My quit is now 1 year old























I am constantly amazed at the places the smells show up. A client can bring their tax papers in and I can smell it in the papers!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate hate hate the smell of cigarrete smoke! My mother and stepfather smoke like crazy. They're hair, clothes, breath, car.....everything stinks so bad of cigarettes! This thread actually made me laugh cause last week my grandmother had a DIRECTV rep at our house re-installing equipment and he stepped out for a second, sat and then my stepfather comes along, sits next to him, starts talking to him and pulls out a cig and starts smoking it right in front of him... smoke blowing in his face. I was watching all this and I was SO embarrassed!

And Gizmo hates it too. That's how I first started seeing his allergic reactions from when I lived with my parents and they smoked inside and had that smell on them.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (bellasmommy @ Jun 15 2007, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=391943


> At school there are signs everywhere that say "No Smoking within 30 feet of entrance." Yet every single time I go outside I have to walk through a big cloud of smoke on the way to my car. I do NOT have a problem with smokers, I just don't think I should have to breathe it in. It stinks. It makes me cough. It gives me a really bad headache. It makes me congested. Why can't they wait until they get in the car? Would that be so hard? Then I visit my mother. Her boyfirend KNOWS smoke mays me sick but he doesn't care. He goes outside but smokes right by the door so I smell it on my way in and out and I swear it wafts in under the door. I would like to say I feel better now, but alas, I don't. I need to go outside to my car and there's someone SMOKING right by it. I just want to scream this: My lungs are not public domain! Keep it away from me!
> Sorry for the rant. Sometimes it helps to get it out.[/B]


I completely agree with you. I can't stand cigarette smoke. I find in the area where I live, that there are many smokers to be inconsiderate of people who would rather not be around it. I find it to be a issue almost everyday.

EDIT: wow. I just realized this thread was from over a year ago. I must of run into it by accident. lol.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

I have to admit, I AM a smoker, and it's NOT something I'm proud of doing. :brownbag: It's just something I started to help with stress back when Koby was diagnosed 13 years ago. I've tried on several occasions to quit, but it is EXTREMELY difficult. 

Smoking is my only vice. I don't drink, don't do drugs, and am truly ashamed of this disgusting habit. I've heard that it's harder to quit smoking than it is to quit heroine, and I believe it because I know from experience with trying to quit (smoking, not heroine . . . lol).

I am definitely a closet smoker, unless I'm around others who do smoke. I refuse to smoke around those who don't, even if they say it's alright. I don't smoke in my house, nor in my car, or anywhere around my children and pets. 

If in a public situation, I will go to the most remote location to smoke as quickly as I can, and if someone approaches, I put it out immediately. I don't believe that others should suffer from my habit, and do my best keep Joe Public out of harm's way when I do light up.

I hate smelling like smoke, too, because it exposes the skeletons in my closet and I HATE the image it portrays. I'm really not a bad person . . . I just have a very bad habit. I'll stand up wind so the smell doesn't get into my clothing or hair. I wash my hands immediately afterwards, spray myself with Oust (the lysol mentioned earlier made me laugh, too. :biggrin: ), and brush my teeth. 

Even though I am a smoker, I still get angry when other smokers don't care about the health of people/animals around them. I have been known to voice my stern opinion, as well, especially when I'm in a public situation with my children and someone lights up. 

I had my twins' 3 year old birthday party in a public park with several other 3 year olds in attendance when one of the parents decided it was ok to sit one table away from the twins and their friends, smoking a cigarette while watching them open their presents. :yucky: I was so incredibly :angry: at this person's audacity! 

I was videoing the party and smell the smoke. I put down the camera, turned around and quietly laid into the smoking Pop, as to not detract from the kids fun. I pointed out a secluded area down by the port-a-potties, and politely told him to take his business down there. B) lol Can we say :duh oh: ?

The situation that angers me the most, though, is when I take Koby to his specialists at a Children's Hospital, and there are peoples smoking right by the entrance, right under the sign that read, "This is a smoke-free campus." Here's your sign, people! This is a CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL! There are kids coming in here with cancer, lung deficiencies, transplants, and other various life-long illnesses! These smokin' idiots are either delusional and think they're in a bar somewhere, or they just plain ol' don't care about anyone other than themselves. I have no problem approaching them to give them a piece of my mind either. If that doesn't work, then I have security paged as soon as we walk through the door.

Anyhow, I understand your rant, and wanted to let you know that we're not all bad people and some of us are very considerate when it comes to the health of others.

Angela

Common sense is all it takes, but some people are severely lacking in that department.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 15 2007, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=392002


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jun 15 2007, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=391991





> I have never smoked but I respect the right of those who wish to do so, but I also wish they would show consideration for others, and most do, but I think that it is such a true habit for some that they dont even realize how it effects others, I work with a couple of people who will hold it right by someone else or blow it right towards someone elses face but i truely think they dont know it because its just a "part of them", its just an action of the habit
> 
> and dont even get me started on those who throw them out the window or smoke at the gas pumps :smpullhair:[/B]


California has VERY considerate smokers. Even when, Ann Marie and I, were at the "Biker Bar", we were asked, in an outside setting, "Do you mind if I smoke?"

I do, however, find the "signs" humorous (No Smoking Within 20-Feet of Entrance) yet the ashtrays are placed within 3-feet of the door!! 

Now, back to the 20-30 foot rule. When you have ten smokers within that distance, of course you are going to run into a cloud of smoke. 

They either need to change the law, to a NO SMOKING AREA, or move the ashtrays out a mile or two.

The majority of smokers, in California, are within their legal rights, and are VERY considerate of others, and the law. 

We have come a long way, in a short time, to eliminate second hand smoke in restaurants, and public areas. We're getting there.

And yes, I smoke. I've quit SEVERAL times, and it is tough, but I have always been considerate of others.

I will not hide my tattoos, though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb - I really don't care about your tatttoos, but I DO care about your smoking. PLEASE, PLEASE STOP. I used to smoke
also, as did most people in my generation. In 1996 my sister was diagnosed with lung cancer and the day she told me that
I quit once and for all. She died a year later, and within a few more years, two of my best friends also died from those
horrible things. I have chronic bronchitis am at high risk for lung cancer. IT'S JUST NOT WORTH IT!! Smoking is a slow
form of suicide. PLEASE QUIT! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

(And that goes for you too, Angela and all you other smokers out there. I know it's tough, but it's your LIFE you're
playing around with! If I can do it, you all can.)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am always amazed that how you can habituated to smells - you don't smell it.

Ken's mother smoked and when he would come back from visiting his parents - we'd always have to rewash the clothes she had just washed because they smell like ASH. Christmas presents, newspaper clippings - they stink! if they come out of a smokers house - I bought a purse off of ebay and there was no mention of it coming from a home where they smoked - and the leather purse smelled like cigarette smoke - so much so - I sent it back to the seller.

I think I might just have a super sniffer - but I truly think smoking is bad.

I also know it is very, very addictive!!! My former boss smoked for years and she said the way she quit was thru acupuncture!! she had to have 2 treatments and never smoked again and didn't gain weight after stopping to smoke either.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

We were at a restaurant and were sitting outside, and my hackles went up when I started smelling smoke. I looked around and there were several people sitting at a table 4 or 5 tables from us smoking. There weren't any other people outside. I knew they had put a ban on smoking in restaurants in the city, but didn't know about outside. I did find a sign not too far from them that said smoking was banned, but they were smoking anyway and the waitress didn't say anything. I was going to say something to the waitress, but my kids (teens) were with me and they couldn't even believe I could smell it and didn't want me giving them trouble, so I didn't say anything, but you would think the restaurant owners would get in trouble. It doesn't look to me like it would be any different to me than bringing a dog to sit outside with you, which we wouldn't be able to do since it is against health codes. Isn't smoking against health codes too if there is a city ban?


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jun 16 2007, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=392410


> My quit is now 1 year old :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> I am constantly amazed at the places the smells show up. A client can bring their tax papers in and I can smell it in the papers![/B]



I'm on day 4 of my quit! And I've managed not to hurt anyone yet :biggrin: Seriously, I think I passed the worst of the cravings yesterday. I still want one out of habit. I've quit several times before and know if I light one up now, it'll taste totally disgusting and I'll be smoking all the time again anyway. I really only want one after I eat now. So I just pop a piece of hard candy in my mouth and find something to do. PA just passed a smoking ban in restaurants and bars too. It starts the beginning of August or September.

When I quit before I'd have to wash clothes as soon as I got home from a bar or anywhere someone was smoking and jump in the shower right away to get the stench off me. When you are a smoker though, you just get used to the smell and don't even notice it anymore.

Rita


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (bluesyinpa @ Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611859


> QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jun 16 2007, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=392410





> My quit is now 1 year old :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> I am constantly amazed at the places the smells show up. A client can bring their tax papers in and I can smell it in the papers![/B]



I'm on day 4 of my quit! And I've managed not to hurt anyone yet :biggrin: Seriously, I think I passed the worst of the cravings yesterday. I still want one out of habit. I've quit several times before and know if I light one up now, it'll taste totally disgusting and I'll be smoking all the time again anyway. I really only want one after I eat now. So I just pop a piece of hard candy in my mouth and find something to do. PA just passed a smoking ban in restaurants and bars too. It starts the beginning of August or September.

When I quit before I'd have to wash clothes as soon as I got home from a bar or anywhere someone was smoking and jump in the shower right away to get the stench off me. When you are a smoker though, you just get used to the smell and don't even notice it anymore.

Rita
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good for you, and keep it up. :aktion033: My father in law used to suck on Hall's cough drops when he was quitting. I have to ask, in your picture of your puppy, what is he sitting on. I keep looking at it, trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Jul 27 2008, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611870


> QUOTE (bluesyinpa @ Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611859





> QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jun 16 2007, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=392410





> My quit is now 1 year old :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> I am constantly amazed at the places the smells show up. A client can bring their tax papers in and I can smell it in the papers![/B]



I'm on day 4 of my quit! And I've managed not to hurt anyone yet :biggrin: Seriously, I think I passed the worst of the cravings yesterday. I still want one out of habit. I've quit several times before and know if I light one up now, it'll taste totally disgusting and I'll be smoking all the time again anyway. I really only want one after I eat now. So I just pop a piece of hard candy in my mouth and find something to do. PA just passed a smoking ban in restaurants and bars too. It starts the beginning of August or September.

When I quit before I'd have to wash clothes as soon as I got home from a bar or anywhere someone was smoking and jump in the shower right away to get the stench off me. When you are a smoker though, you just get used to the smell and don't even notice it anymore.

Rita
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good for you, and keep it up. :aktion033: My father in law used to suck on Hall's cough drops when he was quitting. I have to ask, in your picture of your puppy, what is he sitting on. I keep looking at it, trying to figure out what it is. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maggie is sitting on the bottom shelf of a set my dad made years ago. They are notched in to the door frame and there is a rod that runs through them and connects all 3 and goes to the top of the door frame. It's a matching set on both sides of the old door frame.


Rita


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (bluesyinpa @ Jul 27 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611905


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Jul 27 2008, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611870





> QUOTE (bluesyinpa @ Jul 27 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611859





> QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jun 16 2007, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=392410





> My quit is now 1 year old :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> I am constantly amazed at the places the smells show up. A client can bring their tax papers in and I can smell it in the papers![/B]



I'm on day 4 of my quit! And I've managed not to hurt anyone yet :biggrin: Seriously, I think I passed the worst of the cravings yesterday. I still want one out of habit. I've quit several times before and know if I light one up now, it'll taste totally disgusting and I'll be smoking all the time again anyway. I really only want one after I eat now. So I just pop a piece of hard candy in my mouth and find something to do. PA just passed a smoking ban in restaurants and bars too. It starts the beginning of August or September.

When I quit before I'd have to wash clothes as soon as I got home from a bar or anywhere someone was smoking and jump in the shower right away to get the stench off me. When you are a smoker though, you just get used to the smell and don't even notice it anymore.

Rita
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good for you, and keep it up. :aktion033: My father in law used to suck on Hall's cough drops when he was quitting. I have to ask, in your picture of your puppy, what is he sitting on. I keep looking at it, trying to figure out what it is. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maggie is sitting on the bottom shelf of a set my dad made years ago. They are notched in to the door frame and there is a rod that runs through them and connects all 3 and goes to the top of the door frame. It's a matching set on both sides of the old door frame.


Rita
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, I see it now. I thought it was a door frame, but I couldn't figure out if it was a little chair or what. That is really cool. Thanks for answering my curiosity.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 26 2008, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611369


> I have to admit, I AM a smoker, and it's NOT something I'm proud of doing. :brownbag: It's just something I started to help with stress back when Koby was diagnosed 13 years ago. I've tried on several occasions to quit, but it is EXTREMELY difficult.
> 
> Smoking is my only vice. I don't drink, don't do drugs, and am truly ashamed of this disgusting habit. I've heard that it's harder to quit smoking than it is to quit heroine, and I believe it because I know from experience with trying to quit (smoking, not heroine . . . lol).
> 
> ...


Oh I would never think all smokers are bad people, no worries. I wish others were as considerate as you, thats all : )


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 26 2008, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611369


> I have to admit, I AM a smoker, and it's NOT something I'm proud of doing. :brownbag: It's just something I started to help with stress back when Koby was diagnosed 13 years ago. I've tried on several occasions to quit, but it is EXTREMELY difficult.
> 
> Smoking is my only vice. I don't drink, don't do drugs, and am truly ashamed of this disgusting habit. I've heard that it's harder to quit smoking than it is to quit heroine, and I believe it because I know from experience with trying to quit (smoking, not heroine . . . lol).
> 
> ...


Angela have you ever heard of Chantix. I started taking it almost two weeks ago. And set my quit date for this past Monday. I am proud to say I have not lit a cigarette in three days. And the withdrawals have not been all that bad. There are times when I want one. But I get myself busy with something else. I do want to add though. I have tried to quit several times in the past. Even read the book written by Allen Carr titled The Easy Way To Stop Smoking. Nothing worked. But the book gave me some very useful tools that I think have helped me along these last few days. I do not have any added stresses also so that helps. Maybe between these two things you can quit. Or with one or the other. I recommend them in conjunction with each other. Best wishes honey. I know how you feel.


----------

